# Advice needed



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Just had a call from a friend who is the manager of a medical office. She was contacted today by the manager of the building that the duck problem is out of control and they have to do something about it.
Luckily nobody, including the owner of the building want the ducks killed, just removed. The problem is, besides that they are too many, around three dozen (including babies) they were told that they cannot be relocated because of their breed.
Now what do we do? I suggested as a first step to remove all new eggs, and to stop all feeding (my heart breaks only thinking about it).
Any ideas, please let me know. I am afraid somebody will step up and start killing them, the complaints are too many.
I forgot to mention, this is a large building with about 30-40 offices and the people who complain are much more than the ones who don't mind the ducks.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yikes! Another duck crisis. This gets so sad and frustrating at times. Reti, I'll cross post about this to the Duck Rescue Network. We'll need to know what kind of ducks they are. Is this situation in Miami or elsewhere?

Meanwhile, gathering any eggs might help a small bit if any of them are already seriously into nesting mode. I think it's still a bit late or too early as the case may be for any of them to be going broody.

Unless there is ample food for them in the form of vegetation, small fish, insects, etc. they will starve if feeding is stopped unless they are able to fly and go elsewhere.

In order for the DRN (Duck Rescue Network) to get started, we will need to contact someone that's willing to work with us on the problem.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Terry. 
This is happening here in Miami, and I am heartbroken with
this situation.
As for vegetation there is lots around in the area and also there is a very dirty canal with small fish. So, they might not be starving totally. As for the breed, they are those regular ducks no one wants around here.
I am not sure if they are able to fly, will check with my friend tomorow.
I found a number of a company which claims they humanly remove all critters, exotics and native, but I am not sure what they are doing with them. Will find out tomorrow.

Thank you again, all help and advice is greatly appreciated

Reti.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Reti, is this a canal w/alligators or crockadiles or whatever it is y'all have down
there? Hope not, what a choice for them. Anyway, nothing to add or offer
except appreciation for what you collectively are doing to help the ducks out.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti,

Well, it seems to be Muscovy ducks that are the ones that Floridians get upset about. It doesn't matter to Duck Rescue Network what kind of duck .. we'll do our best to figure something out.

I doubt that Duck Haven (Eunice) has room for any sizeable number of ducks, and if that is the case, we'll try to find other places for them.

The sooner you or someone else can get all the specifics to me including the exact address and the helpful contact person there, the sooner we can try to get something going.

I would be very leery of any professional company that says they will capture and relocate. 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think that's what they are, Muscovy's.
I will get the exact address today.
I don't trust the relocating company either. 
Thank you so much.

Fp, there is the occasional aligator, but rarely. I've seen one once there, my friend did see him more than once but he doesn't hang out regularly.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

Geez...I'm so sorry to hear about this new crisis.
Let me know if there is anything I can do from here.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Reti,
> 
> Geez...I'm so sorry to hear about this new crisis.
> Let me know if there is anything I can do from here.


Hmmm, let me think. Yeah, don't you want about thrre dozen of ducks in your yard   

Just kidding, of course. Thank you so much, will let you know if we need any help.
BTW, this is Val who needs help, you know her.

Terry, they can contact me anytime. It is easier for me to get hold of Val. 
The location is Kendall, Dade County

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> Terry, they can contact me anytime. It is easier for me to get hold of Val. The location is Kendall, Dade County Reti


Thanks, Reti. I haven't checked the Duck Rescue messages yet to see if anyone has posted any ideas there. I'll let you know.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

From the east coast to the west coast.....at least 3,000 miles apart and yet, here are 2 wonderful women doing everything they can to save these ducks. 

Reti and Terry, I love you both.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti,

Eunice from Duck Haven posted that she could place the ducks on the two lakes she uses in the Margate area but would not be able to participate in or assist with catching and transporting the ducks. I know she is pretty much overwhelmed, so I can understand her saying this. She also posted that a donation would be very helpful and mentioned $50 per dozen ducks as being very helpful. I've asked her to confirm the donation part.

I still want the DRN to pursue some other avenues (if there are any) for these ducks.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful Terry, at least we would have a place to take them.
I will also contact Yong to help with the capture cause I guess we will need nets and carriers.
Thank you so much.

Reti

Thank you Maggie. Terry is an angel, without her so many rescues wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Reti,

Teri is right, Eunice is overwhelmed, but I have been helping her relocate the healthy ducks that come in. I have taken in about 80 for her in recent months. I have 14 I rescued last week, that will be relocated too. If someone can get them up here, we will do what we can can to get them somewhere safer. I cannot catch them though, as I am working everyday these days. Sorry I couldn't offer more. Yong


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yong said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> Teri is right, Eunice is overwhelmed, but I have been helping her relocate the healthy ducks that come in. I have taken in about 80 for her in recent months. I have 14 I rescued last week, that will be relocated too. If someone can get them up here, we will do what we can can to get them somewhere safer. I cannot catch them though, as I am working everyday these days. Sorry I couldn't offer more. Yong


Thanks for the info, Yong. I kinda thought that Eunice might be really stretching the limits to try and take these ducks. We're still working on it on Duck Rescue Network.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Yong.
I guess we three people could try to catch them (Val, me and the office dr., maybe) but we have no equipment.
We can use some carriers I have and boxes (big ones) but I guess we would need nets. 

If in the meantime nothing from the Networks comes up.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nona posted a good list of equipment that will be handy to have. If these Muscovies are too bottom heavy to fly, then temporary fencing or dog exercise pens are really helpful too. You set up the temp pen, lure them in with food, and then just go in and pick them up one at a time. Obviously, this doesn't work worth a hoot with ducks that are strong flyers.

Is there a timeframe when this has to get done by, Reti?

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, the sooner the better, before the guys who want them out call a pest control company or take care of the "problem" themselves.
Val told the manager of the building we are working on it, so just to be a bit patient.
Will know more tomorrow.

I have a rabbit pen/fence, a big one, I can use that. But there are also some fliers among them.
The babies won't be hard to get, I think, there are a whole bunch of them. 

Thank you so much Terry.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

little bird said:


> Mean time perhaps someone --Reti??-- another near-by helper--- could be assembling gear:
> carriers or containers or cages
> nets and possible rowboat or canoe with oarsmen
> moving vehicle ( adequate size van/pick-up/small truck) with qualified operator
> ...


Thank you Nona,
carriers and containers should be no problem, we have two-three cars, but we can make more than one trip, the distance is not too far, about 30-40 min. 
A truck would be great, but can't think of anybody who has one.
People, we can gather four, I guess.
Should I go to home depot and look for nets?

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I know a couple of fishing stores.
I never saw a boat in the canal, I think it is too small for a boat. I wouldn't even know hoe to get a boat there.
Another idea would be, and that would easier, to lure them with food into the office.

Would be fun if you could come help 

Will check tomorrow if that is possible, I mean if they would come in. Have Val try it.
That is how I lured 30 pigeons into my apartment, with food. After that they were easy to catch.

Thanks for the ideas.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti,

It sounds like this is one of those kind of deals where time is of the essence. I think I would try get all the "easy" ones first .. babies, non-flying ducks, gimpy, etc. Though this will "spook" the harder ones to catch making it harder for you to get them, but it will also make them harder for the "bad guys" to catch too and perhaps buy a little bit of time. 

Your bunny X-pen will work fine and "herding" them into the office will work too, but it will result in a fair bit of "messiness" in the office. If you go that route, I'd definitely put down a painters tarp or something of that sort to protect the floor  

Please keep us posted. I'll get back to you if there is anything new on the Duck Rescue Network regarding this situation.

Good luck .. wish I could be there to help you!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

little bird said:


> If you need to buy any carriers and you know a "not for profit" person, you must have dozens of wholesale pet product companies around your area, and a "not for profit" can buy wholesale and tax-free. Also, it may be wiser to rent one big vehicle to transport all at once so no one is confined too long. You will have the means.


More good thinking, Nona. As to carriers .. the el cheapo cardboard cat carriers will work for ducks. It's a bit of a tight fit for some of the very, very large birds, but most should do fine. I think the big chain pet stores sell those for around $6.00 each, but I'll bet they could be found at least somewhat cheaper if you shop around and/or are going to buy perhaps 10 or more at a time.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I know those, they are good ones.

I didn't get in contact yesterday with Val. I guess this weekend we will need to do somehing.
I will let you know how things stand tonight.
I found someone with a minivan for transport.
Thank you for all your suggestions.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

*Goos news*

The building manager found a person who will take the ducks up to a farm in north Florida. The operation will take place next weekend.
Hope it all will go well. If he doesn't show up we will have to do it.
Keep your fingers crossed that as many as possible will be cought and recolated.
I will be there to make sure it goes well and no one will get injured in the process.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, that sounds like a perfect place for them, Reti.

I sure hope everything goes smoooooooothly!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Glad to hear the good news, hope all goes smoothly and well.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NEEDLESS to say, we are ALL going to be sitting on pins and needles, hoping for the best and that all goes well!

WILL SEND ALL AROUND SUCCESS THOUGHTS!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Reti. I sure hope this all goes well. Thank you so much for getting involved in and helping with the plight of these ducks. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Ten of the ducks are on their way to north Florida. Their new home will be a farm with a big pond and more ducks.There weren't too many on this side of the canal today, they are flying and they settled for now on the other side of the canal at Costco. The guy who caught them had a net and it wasn't all that hard to catch the ten, two of them babies. But he is willing to come back if the "duck problem" arises again (of course he gets paid by everybody), so he is more than willing. 
I did buy those cardboard carriers from petsmart across the street cause the poor babies were stuffed in the two cages he had.
One mama duck was left behind with her eggs, they should be hatching any time now, we think. I hope she won't move to Costco cause I am afraid they might cause a problem over there now and I don't know if their manager is as nice as the one from this building.
Any ideas on this one?
I want to thank you all for your help and support on this one and especially Nona for her great help in all this.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Reti!

I am really happy to hear about the 10 ducks and their new home.

How many are left?

I sure hope all goes well for them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's really great news, Reti! Thanks for the update and for assisting in getting these 10 ducks to a safe haven. If the Mama Muscovy has only been sitting for a day or so .. take the eggs .. Muscovies tend to have very large clutches, and if she hatches out 12-24 ducklings, then you've got a real problem. 

I do hope that the rest will allow themselves to be caught and taken to safety.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Mr. Squeaks and Terry.
Mama Muscovy is sitting on the eggs for a little less than two weeks that's why we didn't remove them. I know they have a lot of babies, but sadly after a week or two there aren't that many left. Sometimes Val only sees one or two after a while.
At Costco there a whole lot, dozens. If any come back we'll call the guy again, I wish they do, cause I don't think Costco will care for them.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If moved, would mama Muscovy still incubate the eggs?
We feared that she would stop sitting on them and the drive up north is 4 hours.
You have a good point, it is terrible most babies don't make it. 
Now I am worried. What do I do next?

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My eggsperience is that the duck WON'T set the nest once it has been moved .. no matter how carefully .. Reti's best bet IMO is just to get all these adults and juveniles out. That may mean sacrificing a nest that was started into incubation, but there's no way for them to realistically deal with this nest.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

little bird said:


> I yield to your experience, Terry, I just felt it was such a waste of the little mama duck's efforts if her babies don't survive most of the time. And I wonder how she will fare being left alone in the area, if in fact she is alone now. Is the risk of her life worth the unknown survival of the hatchlings?


Nona,

I'm voting for all these ducks to get out. Kind of no matter what. As I posted, I don't think the eggs will/would survive whatever is going to happen. There is no reason, however, for Mama not to be fine. ALL these ducks need to get out to a safe place. Once there, Mama can try again if she likes.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The nest is right in front of the entrance of the medical office so I can ask Val to keep a close eye on mama duck and the eggs? The problem is at night, that is when most of the babies dissapear. My guess is the eggs should be hatching this week sometime, right? What is their incubation period anyways?
I have to think about this now. Maybe we could remove the babies right away until they can be picked up, then deal with mama next weekend, if Val keeps on feeding her, she might stick around on this side of the canal.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Val told me last evening that Mama Muscovy was gone, she didn't see her all day and the eggs were still there.
This morning I went to check things out. There is not one duck left but there are tons at Costco.
I candled the eggs, there were four left and it seemed to me that there was nothing in there, I am pretty sure they were empty, I could see the egg yolk and that's it.

Thanks for all the the wonderful advice and help on this.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

I hope the Muscovy mama duck is safe somewhere....

Thanks for the update.


----------

